
Wix Code – Creation Without Limits - bogomo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-OHHosvsc
======
jen729w
Does anyone here have actual experience of Wix vs. Squarespace? The only time
I've ever come across Wix, the sites that had been created seemed really
shady. (Not that I can blame Wix for that, unless that's a market they
deliberately targeted, e.g. by being free.)

They're pushing ads on YouTube _hard_ at the moment, presumably because
they've seen Sqsp and realised that it's a market that they should have owned.
My perception is that they've been around longer?

Should I be looking at them?

